# low stomach acid, gastritis,gerd,sibo and ibs.



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

at my wits end as i have spent 1000's at supplements that didnt work i dont know what to do.
where do you begin if you severe digestion issues, gastritis and low stomach acid?
How am i supposed to take Betaine Hcl and not burn my stomach at the same time?

It got me very confused about life because i ended up in the ER because i vomited blood and the only thing that the doc gave me was a advice to take pantoprazol 2x40 mg and sent me home.


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

If you have low acid why are you taking an acid suppressant?

Have you had the scopes to check your insides out?


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

steenie said:


> If you have low acid why are you taking an acid suppressant?
> 
> Have you had the scopes to check your insides out?


i just came back from the hospital after a week they found gastritis and reflux esophagitis so i MUST take ppis or carafate to stop the inflammation..


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Raw015 said:


> i just came back from the hospital after a week they found gastritis and reflux esophagitis so i MUST take ppis or carafate to stop the inflammation..


But that's weird, doesn't ppis REDUCE acid not increase? if you have low acid wouldn't that make it worse? Apologies just trying to understand.


----------



## Kentaro (Dec 20, 2017)

Try to take Betaine after your meal.
It works for me so far.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Slow digestion is a sign of low stomach acid. I have that problem. I can eat a meal and 6 hours later the food is still there. Adding a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar to your tummy fixes that and it is very healthy too. It is an antioxidant as well.


----------



## makingsenseofthings (Apr 21, 2018)

i was diagnosed with gerd but suspect i have low stomach acid. they didnt really prescribe anything for me... and i been on my own t o cope sadly...

they even tried t o put me on ppi, i didnt take it.... first since it was suppoe to lower acid, i suspected... second i read enough bad on ppi.....

on t he betaine supplment , anyone ever reached normalcy/full recovery and not be dependent no more ?


----------

